# (KS) The "Handbrain" RPG Screen and Document Holder -- from the Schlock Mercenary comic and Planet Mercenary RPG



## Max_Killjoy (May 16, 2017)

For those who haven't been paying attention to your hypernet feeds,  there's an RPG coming out based on the setting and story of the long-running,  hilarious, and often sharp-witted webcomic _Shlock Mercenary_ -- the Planet Mercenary RPG.  

As an extension of that project, a new campaign has started to fund something else I'm really looking forward to -- a deluxe RPG document holder modeled on the ubiquitous "handbrain" personal hypernet tablets from the comic.   And, if you missed the original campaign for the Planet Mercenary RPG, you can add on the Planet Mercenary RPG core book in your pledge for this item.

The *Deluxe RPG "Handbrain" Screen*.

_*Do you run role-playing games?*

If  you're a Game Chief (or game master, or dungeon master), you  probably  already have some sort of screen that lets you keep secrets  from your  players. You probably have several. You do not, however, have  anything  like this.   

These Game Chief screens are designed for half-sheets of 8.5x11"  or A4  paper, so you can take whatever information you need and print it  or  even hand-write it, then prop it up in front of you. You can also  pick  up a screen and hand it to a player at the table, as if to say  "here is  the contract you've acquired." Or you can flip it around and  use it as  a dry-erase tablet. 

   The screens are made of sturdy ABS plastic. If you're determined to   break one, you can, but the player who clumsily (or angrily) knocks one   off the table is going to be very relieved (or disappointed) when the   screen bounces and clatters and takes zero falling damage. 

Each  screen can hold up to six sheets of 8.5x11 paper folded in half.  The  upper left corner has a pin dock suitable for a hypernet node pin   (yellow map pin), and the reverse side of the screen functions as a   dry-erase board. The screen it can be mounted with either the dry-erase   or drop-in side facing you, and it can be lifted from its "foot" and   reversed with one hand. 
With the feet removed, a set of three screens packs flat for easy transportation and storage.

   These were designed to stand at an easy-to read angle, while still   serving their primary function as a privacy screen that hides your die   rolls from players. They're also balanced so they won't tip over—not   forward, not backward, nor to either side—even when fully loaded._​ 

Even if you're not interested in the Planet Mercenary RPG itself (IMO,  you should be), these screens will be great gaming accessories for any  tabletop RPG, even more so for those modern-era or science-fiction  campaigns.  




_*Disclaimer -- I am not affiliated with or posting on behalf of Hypernode Press or Taylor Corporation.  I'm just a fan of the comic, and eagerly awaiting the RPG.  *_


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 17, 2017)

Short update.  The campaign hit its goal overnight, and they're into the stretch goals.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 23, 2017)

The Handbrain Kickstarter has now hit its first stretch goal!


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 30, 2017)

Update.  

The campaign will be wrapping up Friday during the day, so you still have a few days left. 

In related news, the Planet Mercenary RPG is supposed to go on sale this week on RPG Drive Thru.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (Jun 1, 2017)

Under 24 hours to go.  

Next stretch goal has a nice bonus (that I admit I really want to see happen).


----------

